# JDBC Zugriff auf SQLServer



## schorsch.2 (19. Jul 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein Problem beim JDBC Datenbankzugriff auf SQL-Server_Datenbank

hier ist meine Syntax: 
Class.forName( "com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver" );
Connection c = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://136.1.1.13:1433",<user>,<passwort>);

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich jetzt nicht weiss, was ich für User und Passwort eintragen muss;
da es sich um ein Netzwerk handelt möchte ich, dass man sich mit der Windows-Authentifizierung einloggen kann.
Weiss jemand, was ich dann für User und Passwort eingeben muss:

vielleicht: 
für <user>:   System.getProperties("user.name") und wie kriege ich das Passwort des aktuellen Windows-users bzw. wie muss ich das eingeben
gibts da was mit dem Dollarzeichen ????
Bitte um Hilfe!

danke schorsch


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jul 2005)

Frage:

ist der SQL Server mit gemischter Authentifizierung
(d.h. gibts user-passwort IN der Datenbank)?

oder 

soll die integrierte Windows Authentifizierung verwendet werden?

ob letzteres überhaupt geht? schau mal in die Doku zum Treiber, bei einer reinen Java Lösung sollte das eigentlich nicht funktionieren; username und passwort muss man da überhaupt nicht mehr angeben [angemeldet wird der "akutelle User"]


----------



## scorsch2 (19. Jul 2005)

ja windows authentifizierung meine ich schon ;
ja wenn er automatisch den aktuellen user nimmt,
dannstellt sich mir aber trotzdem die frage, was ich im javacoding als user und pw eintragen soll!!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jul 2005)

ja eben, deshalb sollst du ja in die doku zum treiber schauen

irgendwo bei m$ gibts da ein grosses pdf

=> wie gesagt halte ich es für fraglich, ob das mit einem reinen java treiber (typ4) überhaupt möglich ist...

du musst/kannst sollst nichts bei user und pw eintragen, wenns überhaupt geht, dann gehts automatisch !!

BTW: es gibt KEINE Möglichkeit, das PW auszulesen...


----------



## thE_29 (19. Jul 2005)

Irgendwie muss es gehen!


Beim Louts Notes (auch in Java geschrieben) kann man sagen, gleich anmelden wie Benutzeranmeldung!

Und da nimmt er auch das Passwort, mit dem man sich im Win angemeldet hat!

Also irgendwie gehts, nur wie is halt die Frage!


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2005)

ja da si die frage


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Jul 2005)

> Beim Louts Notes (auch in Java geschrieben) kann man sagen, gleich anmelden wie Benutzeranmeldung!



das ist entweder nicht 100% Java (eine DLL dabei?)

oder

das läuft im IE und nutzt ein spezialfeature vom IE, der nämlich auch gleich mit anmelden kann...

und

hat das was mit dem MS-SQL-Server zu tun, ist doch eine eigene Propiretäre Middleware; könnte also sein, dass dazu der Benutzername reicht (diesen kann man ja auslesen...)

wie gesagt: Dokumentation vom Treiber besorgen


----------



## Gast (23. Jul 2005)

Richte auf dem Rechner des SQL-Servers eine ODBC-Vrbindung zu deiner DB ein, dann kommst du mit genau dem Username/Passwort wie in der eingerichteten ODBC-Verbinung an der Server.


----------



## schorsch.2 (26. Jul 2005)

jo,
ich habe jetzt alles auf JDBC-ODBC umgestellt !
das ist auf jeden Fall einfacher


----------



## DP (26. Jul 2005)

aber nicht unbedingt performanter, da noch eine schicht dazwischen klebt... aber egal, hauptsache funktioniert


----------

